# Lawyer in Lagos/Portimao?



## bunterboy99 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi, can anyone recommend a good lawyer in the Lagos/Portimao area? One who doesnt rip off the expats? I need a person who specialises in property law. Have had dealings with two lawyers who are both clearly rip off merchants. Looking for someone I can trust!

Many thanks


----------



## Maoiliosa (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi, I have used the services of a solicitor in Lagos on many occasions over a 15 year period, and have nothing but praise for him. Dr Artur Rego, in Luz, Lagos. Good luck.


----------

